# Looking for a house/villa long term rental



## stormenfreya (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello , we are planning to move to Spain finally in june/july. We want to move to Marbella area.

Preferably to the costa del sol hospital as we are expecting a baby this year 

Looking for advice on the hospital care there and if anyone has any pregnancy experiance in Spain, please let us know how it went.

We are looking for a townhouse/villa with a private garden or in a community with fellow expats.
Price range 500-800 , bringing 2 dogs aswell.
We are both entrepeneurs and depending on internet for our work, so internet must be avalaible in the house

Have searched many rental websites alreadybut nothing of any interest yet and time is running out.


----------

